# Removal Companies - within Ireland



## Alan Moore (20 Jun 2003)

Me & Mrs M are in the process of moving house at present. Was thinking about using a professional mover as we seem to have collected quite a lot of heavy awkward shaped furniture. However have heard there are quite a few cowboys in this market and was wondering if anyone out there could put hand on heart and recommend a good un that hopefully won't cost as much as the house itself.


----------



## Sarah Wellband (20 Jun 2003)

*Re: Professional Movers*

Hi Alan,

I used a firm who are now called [broken link removed][(can't recall their previous name) and they were helpful, friendly, professional and very reasonably priced. Their number is 8362044.

Sarah

www.rea.ie


[Edited by Marion to provide link]


----------



## Brendan Burgess (20 Jun 2003)

*Re: Professional Movers*

Bray removals were recommended to me by two people whom I would trust. I used them and they were excellent. Turned up when they said they would. Worked hard and were careful. 

And nice guys to deal with too.

Brendan


----------



## Alan Moore (20 Jun 2003)

*Thanks folks.....*

Appreciate the advice.


----------



## Macker2 (24 Jun 2003)

*One more....*

Alan,

I used Allen removals in the past and found them to be excellent!

[Edited by Marion to provide link]


----------



## sueellen (5 Jun 2004)

*Re: >>Professional Movers*

This article may prove useful for anyone moving house 
[broken link removed]


----------



## sueellen (11 Jul 2004)

*Re: >>Professional Movers*

*Some other posts*

*N0elC
Frequent poster
Furniture removal and storage in Dublin*

Am selling up in Dublin and want to put my furniture into storage for a period of 12 - 24 months, before moving it to London.

I'll be paying for all this meself, so the budget is tight.

Does anyone know of any decent movers that can handle this sort of thing ? 
Regards,

Noel

*Breeze
Registered User
Re: Furniture removal and storage in Dublin*

There's a storage place on the naas road before red cow. hire a van yourself if possible and move stuff there. 

*delaneyd159
Registered User
Re: Furniture removal and storage in Dublin*

I've had stuff in storage for a few months in the back of Finglas in the New Century Business Park - Dublin Self Storage. They charge €127 a month for a fairly big room (50 square foot - I think). It's professional and seems safe. Their website is www.selfstorage.ie/


----------



## Marion (17 Aug 2004)

*Re: >>Professional Movers*

This post was made elsewhere by *ajapale*:



Thanks Molly,

I got the following list from the Southern Health Board (for relocating hospital staff)

*Nat Ross*
Monahan Road, Cork. 
Tel: 021 968539 Fax: 021 312418 
E-mail: natross@natross.ie
www.natross.com/homepage.html

*Allen Removals*
Tel: +353 (0) 1 451 3585
[broken link removed]

*Crown Worldwide Movers*
 Tel: +353 (0) 1 839 1261
www.crownworldwide.com/web/cwwweb.nsf

*Oman Moving & Storage*
 Tel: +353 (0) 1 605 7845
[broken link removed]

*A & A Cronin*
 Tel: +353 (0) 1 839 1261
www.cronin-movers.ie/index1.html

*Careline International*
 Tel: + 1800 511 212
www.careline.ie/

thanks to molly and iano who suggested this company:
*Stevens G A & Son Ltd U 19 Southern X Bus Pk Bray 
01 2829388* 


I have also located the following useful information from DJ Hanleys

[broken link removed]




> from djhanleys website
> *4 Weeks before you move Home*
> 
> •   File a change of address form with the Post Office for each person receiving mail at your home.
> ...



And from careline despite Irish addresses appears to refer to UK


> Removals
> 
> The first step when organising a move is to contact a reputable removal company that is a member of affiliations such as the BAR, BAR Overseas and the HHGFAA. Contact Careline by either phone or this web page. Try to provide at least two weeks notice to your removals company so all aspects of your move can be catered for.
> 
> ...






> *From Nat Ross
> What you should look for when engaging a moving company*.
> It is important to ensure that when you engage a Moving Company - you are choosing the right mover. We have outlined the following list of questions which can assist you we hope, in choosing the right mover.
> 
> ...





If I get more information Ill post it here

ajapale


----------



## ajapale (26 Aug 2004)

*Removal and Storage*

We eventually went for:
*A.M.C. Removals & Storage*
Punchestown
Naas
Co Kildare
(045) 874498 

They had the cheapest quote and even came down a bit after a haggle.

They were thoroughly professional and friendly as well.

They moved stuff from the attic, some of the other companies who quoted would not go near the attic.

ajapale.

Marion, would you consider combining the two key posts dealing with "Removal and Storage"?


----------



## sueellen (27 Aug 2004)

*Re: >>Professional Movers*

"Marion, would you consider combining the two key posts dealing with "Removal and Storage"?"

Hi AJAPale,

I've had a chat with Marion and we both feel that the 2 key posts as they stand - one for moving within Ireland (this one) and the second for moving abroad,  cover most options.

Do you have any particular reason for making the request?


----------



## ajapale (27 Aug 2004)

*Re: >>Professional Movers*



> Do you have any particular reason for making the request?



No, the distinction between the two key posts was not clear to me.

I also encounterd difficulty searching the on line golden pages until I realsied that the GP category is "Removal and Storage". "Removals" alone and you get hair removals and undertakers as well!

Anyway its great the way it is! Thanks

ajapale


----------



## sueellen (22 Jan 2005)

*Some other posts*

*sherman
Registered User
Cardboard Storage Boxes*

Hi,

Anyone know of a place to get the flat-pack cardboard storage boxes, which when made up are actually fairly robust?

Argos do packs of 10 for €23, which seems a mite pricey - anyone found any somewhere else for better value? 

Thanks. 

*cobalt
Frequent poster
storage boxes*

[broken link removed]


*Kiddo
Registered User
Re: Cardboard Storage Boxes*

Just a word of warning...the Argos ones aren't very sturdy. 

*elkii
Registered User
Where to get Boxes for Moving?*

Where gives away free boxes for packing stuff? Moving house and we have run out!! Have tried Superquinn (small boxes), Power City, Dunnes, Woodies all had none.

Any suggestions?? Thanks! 

*Henny Penny
Registered User
try ...*

Mc Donalds. 

*swl
Registered User
Boxes*

I find that bars and off licences have tonnes of good quality cardboard boxs left over from spirits deliverys. 

*elkii
Registered User
Re: boxes.*

Thanks a mill. 

Mc Donalds?????? 

*KimClijstersfan
Registered User
Boxes*

Hi www.selfstorage.ie/  sell boxes and bubble wrap for moving. They have a freephone number: 1 800 211 243.

Regards,

K. 

*Henny Penny
Registered User
yes*

 ,,, you don't think they make the burgers etc. on site do you? All deliveries come in cardboard boxes ... we used them when we moved ... they have millions of them.

Happy moving.


----------



## Sue Ellen (5 Oct 2005)

*Re: >>Removal Companies - within Ireland*

This site looks useful http://www.newaddress.ie/


----------



## Intothewest (9 Feb 2006)

*Re: Key Post: Removal Companies - within Ireland*

Can anyone tell me approximate what would be the cost of house removal from the midlands to cork city (4 bed semi with garage which belongs to two horders!) Thanks in advance


----------



## ajapale (21 Mar 2008)

*Re: Key Post: Removal Companies - within Ireland*

Some of the information on this key post might be a bit out of date.


----------



## jedidjab79 (24 Mar 2008)

*Re: Key Post: Removal Companies - within Ireland*

I recently used Two Men And A Truck and was extremely happy with the service. Rented the boxes from them as well.

http://www.twomenandatruck.ie/


----------



## putsch (28 Apr 2008)

*Re: Key Post: Removal Companies - within Ireland*

Anyone have any guidance on likely cost of moving ? A 3 bed house in south dublin to similar house about 10 miles away also south dublin.


----------



## neets (28 Apr 2008)

*Re: Key Post: Removal Companies - within Ireland*

don't use allen removals. they broke some of my stuff (wedding presents worth about €350) and because of the excess policy on the insurance, i received a cheque for €150! i should add here that i had to pay €100 for the insurance policy in the first place. i guess you'd be better off if they broke the more expensive stuff!!

they also wrecked the carpet as it was a rainy day and for some reason they had no carpet protectors with them. had to use some of my towels. 

to cap it all one of them left an enormous poo floating in my toilet! 

when they were moving my belongings into the new house they just dumped all the boxes in the kitchen/dining area despite claiming when they were giving me the quote that part of the service was to put the relevant boxes in the relevant rooms. 

i was paying through the nose for what was supposed to be a premium service and it was far from it.


----------



## Tuttlinghorn (5 Feb 2009)

*Re: Key Post: Removal Companies - within Ireland*

Hi - anyone have some recent updates ? Or a cost guesstimate for moving - similar to Putsch above ?


----------

